

Guy Kawasaki: The Top 10 Mistakes of Entrepreneurs - dalerka
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjgK6p4nrw
Pure gold and fun!
======
richardjordan
Mistake #1. Listening too much to what high-profile tech celebrities say you
should and shouldn't be doing as entrepreneurs.

You - just get your head down and build product; and you - get out there and
sell. Nuff said.

